# Child's Workbench



## hightide13 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey folks! I am a newbie to this forum so thanks for having me.

My wife and I are supporters of something called Advent Conspiracy (not sure of the forum rules so I will disclaim that this site has a Christian theme) which basically deals with giving gifts that have more meaning and spending less money. Giving with more meaning means giving gifts that you make or that encourage you to spend quality time with the person receiving the gift. Last year I made my little girl her first "big girl" bed. This year she told me she wanted a work bench like daddy's! Below are pics of the construction. I will post finished pics when I am done. Thanks!

...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome! That workbench looks wonderful. I am sure you and your daughter will have lots of quality time in front of it.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool idea. Uh, why is there a golf cart in your workshop? lol.


----------



## hightide13 (Dec 8, 2009)

I built the golf cart out of a solid block of Brazilian Honeywood and then gave it a polish with some kokomo turtle wax. Just kidding. It is my mode of Island transportation!

Thanks for the response. I will be painting it the manly colors of pink and white so when I have it done I will post the finished pics. Thanks guys!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

There is nothing cooler than passing knowledge down to your children. Did your daughter help you build it?


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool.

Red


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Nice job*

Hightide,
Very nice bench, i am sure the little one will enjoy it.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Welcome from Texas*

Welcome to the forum and nice bench.
Keep up the great hands on learning/teaching. She will not forget it.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Great gift for any child :thumbsup:

I remember a few dozen years ago when my Dad built me a workbench. I must have been 7 or 8 at the time. Once he had it built he asked me what color I wanted to paint it. 

Well, I picked out a medium blue and he bought the paint and brush. He helped me move it onto a drop cloth and opened the paint. Showed me how to stir it properly and how I should use the brush. Handed it over to me and he and Mom sat on the basement stairs while I did my first finishing ever.

I have remembered that moment since that day. I had a smile on my face the whole time I was painting it. I sat on the steps for the next 2 days watching it dry. When we moved it to the location where my little shop was going to be in the basement Dad presented me with a small vice and several tools of my very own. 

I still have the saw, hammer and pliers from 50 years ago. 

Your building memories along with that workbench. And those will last a lifetime.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i remember the times in my shop with my little redhead, i would cut everything i would need in advance, and i would use it as i needed it, that is right up until my little redhead learned out to use my brad nailer, in no specific order she would stack it on top of each other and begin nailing, i went to far as i taught her how to load it first, there wasn't a scrap of wood left in my shop, and she insisted on keeping the leaning pisa's of crap, thats what i called them, there probably in the attic lol they slowly got removed from viewing haha


----------



## 2renew (Jul 26, 2013)

*kids workbench*

hi, can you list what material is needed to complete this bench, it looks great, I want to build one for my grandson, any help would be appreciated. you can email me that info,


thank you,


----------



## Salmon_Ears (Mar 20, 2013)

That's a great idea and looks terrific, too


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

You did a great job! Looks comfortable.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a good looking "mini me" workbench. Like the design, has very nice proportions. I'm sure the little one will enjoy and make lots of great memories with it. Way to go!


----------

